# [Config]Wireless solo funciona al inicio (Abierto)

## Murderer_Fresh

Cuando Gentoo esta iniciando es la unica forma en la que mi tarjeta Wireless puede encontrar las redes que hay a su alrededor, pero cuando te tengo el demonio que intento iniciarlo de nuevo me sale esto.

Geostigma ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 start

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

¿Que podría estar pasando....?

----------

## quilosaq

Pega la salida de "dmesg | tail" para que veamos algo mas sobre el error.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Pega la salida de "dmesg | tail" para que veamos algo mas sobre el error.

 Esto es lo que se visualiza cuando tecleo el comando...

 *Quote:*   

> [  910.041785] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
> 
> [  910.041790] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
> 
> [  910.051806] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
> ...

 Eso aveces sale y aveces no...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Geostigma ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 start 

 

¿Que tal /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart?.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Geostigma ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 start  
> 
> ¿Que tal /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart?.

 Me hace lo mismo, como dije anteriormente. Solo funciona cuando el sistema se esta iniciando

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Estas seguro de que es wlan1? otro comando a ejecutar es iwconfig sin parametros para ver que tenemos en wireless, también seria bueno ver el resultado de ifconfig.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Estas seguro de que es wlan1? otro comando a ejecutar es iwconfig sin parametros para ver que tenemos en wireless, también seria bueno ver el resultado de ifconfig.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Geostigma ~ # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Geostigma ~ # ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:b9:57:10:e8  
> 
>           inet addr:169.254.136.106  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
> ...

 Ahi ta, como vez estoy conectado pero la unica manera de hacerlo es reiniciando la PC y que el mismo sistema haga la conexion el mismo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## opotonil

Creo que el problema es que wlan1 tiene:

```

Power Management:off

```

Prueba con:

```

iwconfig wlan1 txpower auto

/etc/init.d/net.wlan1 start

```

¿Tienes el kernel compilado con soporte para rfkill? y en caso de ser un modulo ¿lo tienes cargado?

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Ahora que miro mejor lo de "iwconfig wlan1 txpower auto" tiene pinta de ser para "Tx-Power" que ya lo tienes con 27 dBm. Me paso algo parecido hace tiempo y en mi caso la solucion fue lo anterior pero ya no recuerdo que "power" era el que tenia en off...

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba tambien el comando iwconfig wlan1 enc off.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Creo que el problema es que wlan1 tiene:
> 
> ```
> 
> Power Management:off
> ...

 Hice esto y aun sigue apareciendo el SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132  y no conecta.

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> ¿Tienes el kernel compilado con soporte para rfkill? y en caso de ser un modulo ¿lo tienes cargado?

 ¿No se que es, podrian explicarmelo para ver si lo tengo compilado o no?

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Prueba tambien el comando iwconfig wlan1 enc off.

 lo hice y sigue apareciendo el SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues toma nota de los datos así como de la ip que tiene wlan1 cuando funciona y cuando no funcione ejecuta ifconfig wlan1 essid Free, ejecuta iwconfig sin parametros y así hasta depurar de donde viene el error tambien ejecuta ifconfig wlan1 para ver si tiene asignada una IP si no la tiene ejecuta ifconfig wlan1 10.0.0.2 a ver si la acepta, ejecuta iwconfig --help e ifconfig --help cuando se te agoten las ideas y eso ... suerte.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

y Que es eso del rfkill que menciono opotonil mas arriba

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hace ya algun tiempo me surgio este error SIOCSIFFLAGS y es debido a un comentario que se inserta en /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules justo en la misma linea de la net como si fuese parte de ella y que dice algo como "coloca aqui los parametros adicionales" (en pichinglish).

Prueba a editar y quitar el comentario ó elimina las net de alli y reinicia para que las vuelva a recrear limpias, si persiste el error revisa la linea y quita el comentario que inserta automatico al crear la net.

Prueba y cometa, espero sea la solución

----------

## JotaCE

hey chicos : a mi me esta pasando lo mismo se conexta al inicio pero enseguida ya no hay red, tengo 2 kernels instalados 

kernel-2.6.33.0 y kernel 2.6.31.10 y en ambos tengo el mismo problema.

Alguna otra sugerencia ? mi tarjeta es una alfa awus036h con chip rtl 8187

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Gracias a la recomendación de Eleazar ya pude resolver mi problema, ya puedo iniciar la interface wifi cuando quiera.

JotaCE, dime si cambio el asunto del post como resuelto o usaras esta misma entrada para que te ayuden a resolver tu problema?

----------

## JotaCE

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Gracias a la recomendación de Eleazar ya pude resolver mi problema, ya puedo iniciar la interface wifi cuando quiera.
> 
> JotaCE, dime si cambio el asunto del post como resuelto o usaras esta misma entrada para que te ayuden a resolver tu problema?

 

Si me permites voy a usar este mismo post para ver si puedo resolver mi problema.

La configuración de mi red la tengo en /etc/conf.d/net y como les digo se inicia bien pero antes de 30 segundos se corta.

```
localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:ca:XX:XX:XX

          inet addr:192.168.1.67  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:caff:fe33:c020/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:47 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2944 (2.8 KiB)  TX bytes:5059 (4.9 KiB)
```

```
localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"INFINITUMXXXXXX"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XX

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Alguna idea ?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   Gracias a la recomendación de Eleazar ya pude resolver mi problema, ya puedo iniciar la interface wifi cuando quiera.
> 
> JotaCE, dime si cambio el asunto del post como resuelto o usaras esta misma entrada para que te ayuden a resolver tu problema? 
> 
> Si me permites voy a usar este mismo post para ver si puedo resolver mi problema.
> ...

 

Ja ja ja ja no se que esta pasando pero desde la actualizaciòn de ayer, no consigo conectar de ninguna manera ja ja ja si lo hago por wifi dice que el wpa_suplicant no puede montar el driver, pero si le hago un iwconfig la muestra la net limpia sin configuraciòn alguna (el driver esta montado y funcionando), pero caso màs curiosos es el de la eth0 cableada que parace una de las luces de navidad, enciende y apaga, enciende y apaga sin dar conexiòn sino solo por algunos segundos y se cierra ja ja ja.

Pense que era recalentamiento del equipo, pero montando desde el livecd funciona todo al pelo  :Sad:  . ¿Alguien màs tiene este problema?

A medio resolver:

He realizado la actualización de uno de los de la oficina y me encuentro que al darle rc-update   :Shocked:  sorpresa me va a reemplazar el /etc/init.d/network opssss y no lo deje hacerlo, paso seguido copie el de este equipo y reemplace el de mi laptop y como en el convento aparecio Sor-Presa ja ja ja ja ja comenzo a funcionar la cableada.

Aun sigue la wifi cabreada ja ja ja ja con el mensaje 

```
* Bringing up interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

Could not set interface eth1 flags: Unknown error 132

Failed to initialize driver interface

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                        

[ !! ] * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

```

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

A mi se me volvio a joder, parece que solo se arreglo por unos cuantos inicios de session  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

